

Brain Stimulation for the Masses - Multics
http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/brain-stimulation-for-the-masses/

======
FatalLogic
A title such as "Brain Stimulation for the Masses? Caution recommended" would
better represent the linked article

------
namlem
I've messed with it a bit but so far I haven't achieved any impressive
results. I'm going to keep trying different montages, but I think the effects
are more subtle that these kinds of articles imply.

------
sciguy77
There is also a recent RadioLab episode about tCDS and its effects. A company
is using them to train military snipers.

